# Pretty in Pink



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Gave Jenny a new do today. She's ready for Valentines Day!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WOWZA! WonderPup is going to love seeing this...lol!
She looks fab and all ready for Valentines Day, so cute!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh she is just precious!!! How adorable! I just want to snuggle her.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I never thought I would say this but she looks great! Now thats a cute Valentine......sooooo adorable!

Oh and you've got to show that baby off more often. She is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Stunning!
What did you use?


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Awesome! I have a poodle on my screen saver that is a white spoo dyed pink...I think that is just such a cute idea!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I just used sidewalk chalk, had no idea it would turn out so BRIGHT! DH came home and all I heard was "What the hell did you do!" LOL!! What's funny is I think he really likes it, but will never admit it and its driving me nuts. Everytime she walks into the room in shocks me all over again. LOL I think bathtime will be much sooner than I expected.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> I just used sidewalk chalk, had no idea it would turn out so BRIGHT! DH came home and all I heard was "What the hell did you do!" LOL!! What's funny is I think he really likes it, but will never admit it and its driving me nuts. Everytime she walks into the room in shocks me all over again. LOL I think bathtime will be much sooner than I expected.


I really love her pink coat. The color looks great....really.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

She looks so adorable, the shade of pink has come out really nice, and you can see the white underneath. I have some of that sidewalk chalk that I bought to try on my mum's maltese but haven't had a chance yet, I didn't realise it would come out so bright, thought it would be a pastel colour. Looks wonderful.

This is always the toss up for the next spoo - white so I can colour him or silver cause that's what I really want LOL!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Awww, I LOVE LOVE LOVE Jenny! Oh - did you see that she (Julie) has a new litter of puppies? Too bad there aren't any white ones (or rather - thank goodness) because I would be SOOOO tempted to see if a little white one would help Wrigley get his energy out!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought I would share that I got my poodle screen saver from the www.dog.com web-site...I love it it has a calender and everything! It has some poos that are probably mixes, but all the pictures are cute if you are looking for a poodle screen saver! I mention it because it has a white (dyed pink) standard poodle in the rotation of pictures! There is one picture of some adorable browns, too...think they are mini puppies.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! That's a great screensaver, some beautiful dogs!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I shampooed her 3 times with 3 different shampoos and she is still pink. But a light pretty pink. At least she won't shock me everytime I see her.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> Thanks! That's a great screensaver, some beautiful dogs!


I know...I just love it! I switch between it and a photoshow of my pictures. I used to have a Backyardigins one that my sons liked to watch...but they like the poodle one better! Funny, huh?


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

May i ask how you got her pink???


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> Well I shampooed her 3 times with 3 different shampoos and she is still pink. But a light pretty pink. At least she won't shock me everytime I see her.


She is a lovely colour still, just a hint of pink. There are lots of ways to colour especially for you guys in the States cause you have access to all sorts of things eg. sidewalk chalk, blow pens, and proper dog dyes. We have Dyex dog colours which are a really shocking bright range, look fantastic.


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

I love the lighter pink!! Very nice. My favorite color.. so im a little bias


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Jenny, this is Wrigley writing. I really miss you and my mom says you should come here for a visit...although I think my mom has plans to puppynap you!
I promise to share all toys and you can have my crate 'cause I've been wanting to sleep with mom anyway. I might even share a treat or two...and hopefully we can play more than mom let's me play with the Cresties!
XOXO


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

pagan-poodle said:


> May i ask how you got her pink???


I used sidewalk chalk.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think she looks great both ways! Love the shocking pink.

It took a long while for the sidewalk chalk to come out of Jazz too  How did you apply it all over like that? It took forever to get the highlights I put in jazz's ears. I can't imagine doing it all over her body like that.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I love her both colors on her too!! She is so beautiful!! I showed my hubby the pictures and he said Thank goodness Chloe is black!!! He would not be walking a shocking PINK poodle. lol


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> I think she looks great both ways! Love the shocking pink.
> 
> It took a long while for the sidewalk chalk to come out of Jazz too  How did you apply it all over like that? It took forever to get the highlights I put in jazz's ears. I can't imagine doing it all over her body like that.


I had the chalk really wet. I put 3 pieces in a cup of warm water and switched between pieces to keep using the really wet ones. I did her ears and tail by parting them and getting all the way down to the roots and continually combing it through while it was still wet. I didn't really like just her head and tail done, so then I just wiped it over the surface of her coat on her body and combed it through. There was no way I was trying to get her whole body down to the root, we'd have been there for a week. LOL! Her head took alot longer than her body and tail did. She's had 3 baths with a total of 6 shampoos and she is still the same light pink. I haven't gotten anymore out since the first bath. So from now on if I do it I think I will just brush it along the surface so that it washes out easier.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I have noticed, that reds and pinks tend to stick in the coat longer than expected.... lol. 
I wish I had made that observation BEFORE I candy striped Jazz.... I got several comments tonight from my new obedience class. I'm eyeballing her now and wondering about clipping all that off.... I was thinking about it alot tonight. Since she isn't red and white anymore nobody gets it when I explain that she was a candy cane for christmas... they sort of just look at her and go "uuhhhhhhhhh ??" I get more negative comments now that she is the faded coral peachy color than I did when she was bright red and white. Weird. I think people might like pink though..


----------

